# [SOLVED] CUPS nie wstaje

## piotrek.cieslik

Zemergowałem sobie cupsa, wszystko poszło pięknie, ale problem pojawia się, kiedy chcę go uruchomić. CUPS po prostu nie wstaje!

```
# /etc/init.d/cupsd start

 * Starting cupsd ...                                                     [ !! ]

```

Najśmieszniejsze jest  to, że kiedyś działało bez zarzutów i nagle ni stąd ni zowąd - przestało. Próbowałem zmieniać flagi, ale nic to nie daje. Męczę się z nim już od dłuższego czasu.

Czy ma ktoś jakiś pomysł, co temu cupsowi się nie podoba?Last edited by piotrek.cieslik on Sun Apr 08, 2007 4:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Raku

 *piotrek.cieslik wrote:*   

> Czy ma ktoś jakiś pomysł, co temu cupsowi się nie podoba?

 

Proponuję zacząć od przejrzenia logów cupsa.

----------

## bartmarian

dobrym pomyslem sa logi

----------

## piotrek.cieslik

A czy to będzie bardzo brzydko z mojej strony, jeśli zapytam, jak to się robi?

----------

## arek.k

 *piotrek.cieslik wrote:*   

> A czy to będzie bardzo brzydko z mojej strony, jeśli zapytam, jak to się robi?

 

No czy ja wiem  :Wink: . Ale zawsze lepiej zapytać, niż nie wiedzieć.

Wszystkie logi (z tego co mi wiadomo) są zwykle w /var/log/, w odpowiednich dla poszczególnych aplikacji katalogach.

Jeśli chodzi o cupsa to myślę, że odpowiedni będzie plik /var/log/cups/error_log.

----------

## piotrek.cieslik

Logi z jednego nieudanego uruchamiania CUPS'a wyglądają tak:

```
I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] Listening to 0.0.0.0:631 (IPv4)

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] Listening to :::631 (IPv6)

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] Listening to 127.0.0.1:631 (IPv4)

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] Listening to ::1:631 (IPv6)

W [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] "AuthClass System" is deprecated; consider using

"Require @SYSTEM" on line 834.

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

N [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] Group and SystemGroup cannot use the same groups!

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] Resetting Group to "nobody"...

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/c

ups/tmp"...

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] Creating CUPS default administrative policy:

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] <Policy default>

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] <Limit Send-Document Send-URI Cancel-Job Hold-Job

 Release-Job Restart-Job Purge-Jobs Set-Job-Attributes Create-Job-Subscription R

enew-Subscription Cancel-Subscription Get-Notifications Reprocess-Job Cancel-Cur

rent-Job Suspend-Current-Job Resume-Job CUPS-Move-Job CUPS-Authenticate-Job>

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] Order Deny,Allow

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] Require user @OWNER @SYSTEM

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] </Limit>

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] <Limit Pause-Printer Resume-Printer Set-Printer-A

ttributes Enable-Printer Disable-Printer Pause-Printer-After-Current-Job Hold-Ne

w-Jobs Release-Held-New-Jobs Deactivate-Printer Activate-Printer Restart-Printer

 Shutdown-Printer Startup-Printer Promote-Job Schedule-Job-After CUPS-Add-Printe

r CUPS-Delete-Printer CUPS-Add-Class CUPS-Delete-Class CUPS-Accept-Jobs CUPS-Rej

ect-Jobs CUPS-Set-Default>

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] Order Deny,Allow

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] AuthType Basic

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] Require user @SYSTEM

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] </Limit>

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] <Limit All>

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] Order Deny,Allow

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] </Limit>

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] </Policy>

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 34 types,                                            39 filters...

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] Loading NextJobId from job cache file "/var/cache                                           /cups/job.cache"...

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:47 +0200] Full reload complete.

E [05/Apr/2007:21:52:48 +0200] Unable to find IP address for server name "marysi                                           a"!

I [05/Apr/2007:21:52:48 +0200] Listening to 0.0.0.0:631 on fd 2...

E [05/Apr/2007:21:52:48 +0200] Unable to open listen socket for address :::631 -                                            Address family not supported by protocol.

E [05/Apr/2007:21:52:48 +0200] Unable to bind socket for address 127.0.0.1:631 -                                            Address already in use.

E [05/Apr/2007:21:52:48 +0200] Unable to open listen socket for address ::1:631                                            - Address family not supported by protocol.

```

Co może być przyczyną, że on nie widzi adresu stacji roboczej, powinno być chyba 127.0.0.0    (Unable to find IP address for server name "marysia"!) ?

Mam w /etc/hosts wpis:

```
127.0.0.1       localhost

::1     localhost

```

zatem nie wiem, co mu nie pasuje.

----------

## arek.k

No to jeszcze żebyśmy wiedzieli coś na temat twojej sieci (także lokalhost  :Wink: ) daj jeszcze: 

```
# cat /etc/hosts
```

No i jeszcze 

```
# cat /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
```

Może tam coś jest źle.

----------

## piotrek.cieslik

 /etc/hosts:

```
127.0.0.1       localhost

::1     localhost
```

/etc/cups/cupsd.conf:  (tutaj powinno być wszystko dobrze)

```

DocumentRoot /usr/share/cups/docs

LogLevel info

User lp

Group lp

Port 631

Port localhost:631

SystemGroup lp

<Location />

Order Deny,Allow

Allow localhost

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

</Location>

<Location /admin>

AuthType Basic

AuthClass System

Order Deny,Allow

Allow localhost

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1

</Location>

```

----------

## arek.k

Na próbę zahaszuj port 631 a dodaj np. 8631 w /etc/cups/cupsd.conf, czyli 

```
nano -w /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

...

# Port 631 

Port 8631
```

Czy teraz cups startuje? Jeśli tak, pokaż swój /etc/conf.d/net.Last edited by arek.k on Thu Apr 05, 2007 10:36 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## piotrek.cieslik

Dalej nie startuje a mój plik /etc/conf.d/net jest pusty (same zahaszowane linijki).

----------

## arek.k

```
E [05/Apr/2007:21:52:48 +0200] Unable to bind socket for address 127.0.0.1:631 -                                            Address already in use.
```

Wygląda to tak, jakby coś korzystało z portu 631. Skoro jednak zmieniasz port i nadal to samo, to wynika z tego, że albo cups ma złe informacje, albo sam siebie blokuje w jakiś sposób.

Możesz też podesłać wynik 

```
# lsof | grep 663

# lsof | grep ipp
```

 To chyba pominno pokazać co korzysta z portu 631 (lub ipp).

Kolejna sprawa: co to za host marysia? Masz taki w swojej sieci? Drukarka jest podłączona lokalnie do komputera z gentoo, o którym rozmawiamy?

Czy ten komputer jest podłączony do sieci? Dlaczego masz pusty /etc/conf.d/net? Niby domyślnie chyba korzysta z dhcp, ale może warto tam coś dopisać zgodnie z instrukcją konfiguracji sieci.

Sprawdziłem u siebie wszystko, co mi ewentualnie u ciebie nie pasowało i wszystko wygląda ok. Dziś już niczego więcej nie wymyślę.

----------

## piotrek.cieslik

lsof | grep 663:

```
syslog-ng  6634       root  cwd       DIR        3,4      4096          2 /

syslog-ng  6634       root  rtd       DIR        3,4      4096          2 /

syslog-ng  6634       root  txt       REG        3,4    122568    4123755 /usr/sbin/syslog-ng

syslog-ng  6634       root  mem       REG        0,0                    0 [heap] (stat: No such file or directory)

syslog-ng  6634       root  mem       REG        3,4    123521    4256748 /lib/libpthread-2.5.so

syslog-ng  6634       root  mem       REG        3,4   1237792    4256750 /lib/libc-2.5.so

syslog-ng  6634       root  mem       REG        3,4     59932    4256835 /lib/libresolv-2.5.so

syslog-ng  6634       root  mem       REG        3,4     77016    4256739 /lib/libnsl-2.5.so

syslog-ng  6634       root  mem       REG        3,4     32176    4256747 /lib/librt-2.5.so

syslog-ng  6634       root  mem       REG        3,4    126315    4256833 /lib/ld-2.5.so

syslog-ng  6634       root    0u      CHR        1,3                 1963 /dev/null

syslog-ng  6634       root    1u      CHR        1,3                 1963 /dev/null

syslog-ng  6634       root    2u      CHR        1,3                 1963 /dev/null

syslog-ng  6634       root    3u     unix 0xdfaeaba0                 6115 /dev/log

syslog-ng  6634       root    4w      REG        3,4  25452947    3911188 /var/log/messages

syslog-ng  6634       root    5u      REG        0,3         0 4026531849 /proc/kmsg

syslog-ng  6634       root    6w      CHR       4,12                 2868 /dev/tty12

syslog-ng  6634       root    7u     unix 0xde657da0                 7825 /dev/log

syslog-ng  6634       root    8u     unix 0xd0eb1740                39821 /dev/log

kded       7302    piotrek  mem       REG        3,4     55440    3962657 /var/cache/fontconfig/8d4af663993b81a124ee82e610bb31f9-x86.cache-2

ksmserver  7309    piotrek  mem       REG        3,4     55440    3962657 /var/cache/fontconfig/8d4af663993b81a124ee82e610bb31f9-x86.cache-2

kwin       7310    piotrek  mem       REG        3,4     55440    3962657 /var/cache/fontconfig/8d4af663993b81a124ee82e610bb31f9-x86.cache-2

knotify    7312    piotrek  mem       REG        3,4     55440    3962657 /var/cache/fontconfig/8d4af663993b81a124ee82e610bb31f9-x86.cache-2

kdesktop   7314    piotrek  mem       REG        3,4     55440    3962657 /var/cache/fontconfig/8d4af663993b81a124ee82e610bb31f9-x86.cache-2

kdesktop   7314    piotrek  mem       REG        3,4    427068    4024663 /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkutils.so.1.2.0

kicker     7316    piotrek  mem       REG        3,4     55440    3962657 /var/cache/fontconfig/8d4af663993b81a124ee82e610bb31f9-x86.cache-2

kicker     7316    piotrek  mem       REG        3,4    427068    4024663 /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkutils.so.1.2.0

kxkb       7328    piotrek  mem       REG        3,4     55440    3962657 /var/cache/fontconfig/8d4af663993b81a124ee82e610bb31f9-x86.cache-2

kaccess    7330    piotrek  mem       REG        3,4     55440    3962657 /var/cache/fontconfig/8d4af663993b81a124ee82e610bb31f9-x86.cache-2

kaccess    7330    piotrek  mem       REG        3,4     66388    4418260 /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkdeinit_kaccess.so

kio_uiser  9435    piotrek  mem       REG        3,4     55440    3962657 /var/cache/fontconfig/8d4af663993b81a124ee82e610bb31f9-x86.cache-2

konsole    9655    piotrek  mem       REG        3,4     55440    3962657 /var/cache/fontconfig/8d4af663993b81a124ee82e610bb31f9-x86.cache-2

firefox-b 11193    piotrek  mem       REG        3,4     55440    3962657 /var/cache/fontconfig/8d4af663993b81a124ee82e610bb31f9-x86.cache-2

konqueror 11739    piotrek  mem       REG        3,4     55440    3962657 /var/cache/fontconfig/8d4af663993b81a124ee82e610bb31f9-x86.cache-2

konqueror 11739    piotrek  mem       REG        3,4    427068    4024663 /usr/kde/3.5/lib/libkutils.so.1.2.0

konqueror 11739    piotrek   12u     unix 0xce329d60                42663 socket

konsole   11857    piotrek  mem       REG        3,4     55440    3962657 /var/cache/fontconfig/8d4af663993b81a124ee82e610bb31f9-x86.cache-2

konsole   12171    piotrek  mem       REG        3,4     55440    3962657 /var/cache/fontconfig/8d4af663993b81a124ee82e610bb31f9-x86.cache-2

links     12298    piotrek   12w      REG        3,8  75541592    1176635 /mnt/aurox/piotrek/debian-31r5-i386-binary-2.iso

konsole   12720    piotrek  mem       REG        3,4     55440    3962657 /var/cache/fontconfig/8d4af663993b81a124ee82e610bb31f9-x86.cache-2

konsole   12763    piotrek  mem       REG        3,4     55440    3962657 /var/cache/fontconfig/8d4af663993b81a124ee82e610bb31f9-x86.cache-2

```

lsof | grep ipp:

```
kicker     7316    piotrek  mem       REG        3,4    255324    4418130 /usr/kde/3.5/lib/kde3/klipper_panelapplet.so

```

marysia, to nazwa mojego komputera (ustawiona w /etc/conf.d/hostname). Drukarka jest podłączona lokalnie do tego komputera (kiedyś wszystko działało bardzo dobrze). Komputer jest podłączony do sieci LAN (chipset karty sieciowej: ra0). Jeśli chodzi o konfigurację sieci, to próbowałem ją kiedyś przeprowadzać tak, jak w handbooku, co prawda działało, ale czasem się komputer zawieszał, więc zrobiłem po prostu skrypt  /etc/init.d/ra0:

```
/sbin/modprobe rt2400

/sbin/ifconfig ra0 192.168.1.6 up

iwconfig ra0 essid USR9106 channel 11 mode managed key <tutaj klucz>

/sbin/route add default gw 192.168.1.1
```

(Jak już pisałem, kiedyś CUPS działał a taka konfiguracja sieci mu nie przeszkadzała)

Jutro uzupełnię do /etc/conf.d/net według handbooka.

----------

## arek.k

Trochę się walnąłem (literówka) i prosiłem o listing 

```
# lsof | grep 663
```

 zamiast 

```
# lsof | grep 631
```

Jednak strata niewielka, bo z tego co zauważyłem to pootwierane "pliki" portów są rozróżniane po nazwie a nie po numerze, więc listing z ipp dał odpowiedź.

Mi to wygląda tak, jakby cups sam siebie blokował. Nie mam na razie jednak pojęcia co może być tego przyczyną. Spróbuj może przeinstalować cupsa i zaktualizować pliki konfiguracyjne (etc-update). Na razie nie mam lepszych pomysłów.

Ewentualnie mozesz jeszcze pokazać, jakie pliki masz w /etc/cups. Być może w nowej wersji coś się pozmieniało i rozbili konfiguracje w /etc/cups/cupsd.conf na kilka plików, i stąd te problemy.

----------

## milu

Wpisz do /etc/hosts definicję hosta marysia z konkretnym adresem IP albo zmień w konfiguracji cups'a na konkretny adres IP. Na początku loga widać że cups działa. Podaj wynik netstat -nlt po tym powinno być widać co nasłuchuje(o ile tak jest) na porcie 631.

----------

## arek.k

@milu rzeczywiście sam cups startuje (tzn. ściślej wczytuje konfigurację z cups.conf bez błędów). U mnie (przy popsuciu konfiguracji cupsa) po 

```
Full reload complete.
```

 rozpoczyna poszukiwanie drukarki/drukarek. U ciebie @piotrek.cieslik w tym miejscu pojawia się 

```
Unable to find IP address for server name "marysia"!
```

 stąd moja prośba: pakaż nam 

```
# cat /etc/cups/printers.conf
```

No i jeszcze raz będę się upierał przy tym 

```
# ls -la /etc/cups/
```

----------

## Gabrys

w /etc/hosts tam gdzie masz localhost dopisz marysia po spacji, tak jak sugerował Ninja  :Wink: 

----------

## piotrek.cieslik

Problem rozwiązany. Oto rozwiązanie:

 *arek.k wrote:*   

> Ewentualnie mozesz jeszcze pokazać, jakie pliki masz w /etc/cups. 

 

Zerknąłem i zobaczyłem, że w katalogu /etc/cups jest jeszcze jeden plik konfiguracyjny: classes.conf. Zaglądnąłem do niego i zobaczyłem, że tam jest coś o mojej drukarce (hp3550). Pomyślałem: skąd to się tutaj wzięło? Przecież odkąd ta drukarka tutaj była, już kilka razy odemergowywałem i emergowałem cupsa na nowo. Domyśliłem się, że odemergowując, portage nie sprząta po sobie. Zrobiłem tak:

```
emerge --unmerge cups

rm -fr /etc/cups

emerge cups

```

Teraz cups wstaje bez marudzenia. Cały problem więc polegał na tym, że śmieci ze starych wcieleń cupsa zostawały w tym katalogu. Może i mogłem wpaść na to sam, ale wydawało mi się to tak oczywiste i tak logiczne, że portage powinien sprzątać po sobie, że gdybym nie zobaczył tego pliku, to nigdy nie przyszłoby mi do głowy, że katalog /etc/cups istnieje po odemergowaniu cupsa.

Dziękuję wszystkim za pomoc!

----------

## Gabrys

 *piotrek.cieslik wrote:*   

> Problem rozwiązany. Oto rozwiązanie:
> 
>  *arek.k wrote:*   Ewentualnie mozesz jeszcze pokazać, jakie pliki masz w /etc/cups.  
> 
> Zerknąłem i zobaczyłem, że w katalogu /etc/cups jest jeszcze jeden plik konfiguracyjny: classes.conf. Zaglądnąłem do niego i zobaczyłem, że tam jest coś o mojej drukarce (hp3550). Pomyślałem: skąd to się tutaj wzięło? Przecież odkąd ta drukarka tutaj była, już kilka razy odemergowywałem i emergowałem cupsa na nowo. Domyśliłem się, że odemergowując, portage nie sprząta po sobie. Zrobiłem tak:
> ...

 

Pliki w /etc/ zawsze zostają. Pamiętaj o tym!

----------

## piotrek.cieslik

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Pliki w /etc/ zawsze zostają

 

Dzięki, teraz już będę pamiętał.

----------

